# DC Wert (Sistema)



## E-Michl (2 Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Kann mir jemand auf Normaldeutsch (damit man es versteht)
erklären was der DC Wert (Diagnosedeckungsgrad)
ist.
Dass was bei der Sistemahilfe steht versteht ja kein Mensch!

Am besten an einem Beispiel.


----------



## MariusW (3 Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt der DC- Wert an mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Fehler des Bauteils bei einem Testen erkannt werden.

Gruß 
Marius


----------



## Beren (3 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (3 Februar 2010)

Beren schrieb:


> Zitat SISTEMA Hilfe:
> 
> Der *Diagnosedeckungsgrad* (DC) ist ein Maß für die Quote der unerkannten aber gefährlichen Fehler im Verhältnis zu der Gesamtheit aller gefährlicher Fehler. Anhang E der Norm gibt die DC-Werte typischer Testmethoden an.


 
Selten so einen wachsweichen Begriff wie den DC gesehen.
Den Anhang E kannst du meines Erachtens von Vorne bis Hinten lesen und danach nochmal andersrum und bist dann genau so schlau wie vorher 

Nimm doch bloß mal den Begriff: Fehlererkennung durch den Prozess.
Mögliche Werte für den DC sind  - wenn ich es richtig im Kopf hab -
0 - 90%. Je nach angenommenen Wert und Applikation kannst Performance Level b,c,d erreichen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## istat_gb (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

also, in der Norm steht:"0 % bis 99 %, abhängig von der Anwendung; diese Maßnahme ist allein nicht ausreichend für den erforderlichen Performance Level e"!"

der DC-Wert gibt dir an, wieviele Ausfälle durch verschiedene Maßnahmen aufgedeckt werden.


----------



## Beren (4 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (4 Februar 2010)

Beren schrieb:


> "Fehlererkennung durch Prozess" ist mir auch nicht klar. Werd mich auf so einen Gummi-Passus auch nicht verlassen. Für mich zählt Diagnose über Rückführkreise etc. Da hab ich was handfestes!


 
Mach ich auch am liebsten. Geht aber (leider) nicht immer.
Gerade bei Pl d kommst du manchmal nicht um den DC herum.
Und eigentlich ist der DC ja auch nichts schlechtes, aber halt die Beschreibung bzw. die Herleitung des Wertes ist alles andere als eindeutig.

Wir verwenden z.B. seit Jahren eine Plausibiltätsprüfung von Hydrauilk und Pneumatik mit Druckschaltern.
Bei Pneumatik-Ein muss der Druckschalter melden und bei Pneumatik-Aus eben nicht. Das ganze erfolgt per SPS und bringt eine Freigabe an der Sicherheitskombination.
Jetzt erklär mir mal einer, welchen Deckungsgrad das gibt und wie man ihn berechnet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rene_sps (5 Februar 2010)

Für mich heißt Fehlererkennung durch den Prozess, dass z.B. bei einem 2-kanaligen NOT-HALT Pilzdrucktaster mit getakteten Signalen durch den Prozess erkannt wird, wenn ein Fehler auftritt. (DC = 99%)!?!?!?
Oder halt die Verwendung von Öffner-Schliesser Kombinationen.

Haben im Betrieb schon viel über die Interpretation mancher Erklärungen diskutiert. Es gab viele unterschiedliche Meinungen, die aber immer alle plausibel waren. 

Glaube wenn 10 unabhängige Personen ein und die selbe Sicherheitsfunktion beurteilen würden, würde man 10 verschiedene Darstellungen und Ergebnisse erhalten.


----------



## Beren (5 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Beren (5 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Rene_sps (5 Februar 2010)

@Beren:

Habe sowas in letzter Zeit erlebt. An einer Maschine ist es zum Unfall gekommen. Mit sehr viel Glück ist es "nur" zu einem reversiblen Schaden des Bedieners gekommen. 
Da diese Maschine etwas älteren Baujahres ist, war sie nicht nach EN 13849 beurteilt. In diesem Fall war es natürich schwer Nachzuweisen wer hier schuld ist.
Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass wenn eine Maschine nach EN 13849 beurteilt ist, alle Sicherheits-Werte per Datenblatt der Bauteile nachweisbar sind sowie die Topologie der Sicherheitsfunktionen auch der Realität entspricht, hier ein großer Vorteil für den Maschinenbauer liegt. So eine Beurteilung ist vor Gericht nicht so einfach zu zerpflücken.

Allerdings sehe ich ein Problem im Risikograph. Ich persönlich, möchte mir nicht anmassen für eine Gefahrenstelle an einer Maschine ein PLr festzulegen zu können. 
Was ist eine leichte und eine schwere Verletzung? Häufigkeit oder Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition? Was ist selten und was ist häufig? usw.

Hier sollte man, finde ich, immer versuchen auf eine spezifische Norm zurückzugreifen in der erforderliche PL angegeben ist.


----------



## Beren (5 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Beren (5 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Safety (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
man kann auch den PLr mit der 62061 bestimmen, diese geht hier mehr in die tiefe.
Dabei kommt aber dann ein SIL raus, diesen kann man dann mit einer Tabelle in einen PL wandeln. Habe leider wenig Zeit, bei bedarf beschreibe ich mal über diese Methode hier.

Beim DC ist es leider wirklich nicht so einfach, ich orientiere mich oft an den Beispiele der BGIA.


----------



## Beren (10 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Safety (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo Beren,
Du hast mich falsch verstanden nicht die 62061 komplett anwenden nur die Risikobewertung und dann den SILr in eine PLr wandeln.


----------



## Beren (11 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2010)

Beren schrieb:


> 62061 deckt keine mechanischen Komponenten ab. Zum Sicherheitskreis gehören aber häufig auch Ventile und andere mechanische Komponenten, die selbstverständlich auch betrachtet werden müssen.
> 
> Die Tiefe ist unserer Meinung nach unnötig. Beispiel: Wir möchten den Verletzungsgrad nicht in 4 Grade unterteilen. Unser Ziel: Kein Unfall!


 
Ventile und auch Bremsen werden betrachtet. In der Sistema findest du dazu Beispiele.
Andere mechanische Komponenten musst du schon in deiner Gefährungsanalyse betrachten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Beren (11 Februar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------

